# Newest Labs -- Confused About TSH, FT4, FT3



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Back with new labs, and completely confused:

TSH *3.630* 0.450 - 4.500 uIU/mL

FT4 *1.66 * 0.82 - 1.77 ng/dL

FT3 *3.5 * 2.0 - 4.4 pg/mL

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab * 6 * 0 - 34 IU/mL

Thyroglobulin, Antibody * <1.0 * 0.0 - 0.9 IU/mL

My question's are, 1) Why is my TSH high, when my other numbers look good? 2) How do you interpret the antibody results?

Whenever I try to increase my Synthroid to bring down the TSH, my FT4 goes up, FT3 goes down... and I feel worse. But, when I lower my Synthroid, my FT3 & FT4 look pretty good, but my TSH climbs, and I gain weight. I can never, and have never been able to get my TSH below 1.8 -- I'd love to get to one, but whenever I increase my meds, my FT4 gets too high. Why is this happening?

Thanks,

HypoMan


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

3/4 of range for both FT-4 and FT-3 is goal.



> FT4 *1.66 * 0.82 - 1.77 ng/dL
> 
> FT3 *3.5 * 2.0 - 4.4 pg/mL


You are there in your FT-4 and slightly below in your FT-3.

Have you or would you consider adding a small dose of Cytomel? I bet 2.5 mcg daily would do the trick. Or you could slightly reduce your T-4 replacement medication and add a full 5mcg pill of Cytomel.

Not that I want it - but Cytomel completely suppressed my TSH.


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Lovlkn! I have been around the merry-go-round with dosages and medicines. I started at 125 - added Cytomel, then went up to 137, dropped Cytomel, then went up to 150. I also tried Armour and some other combinations in there. I'm confused as to why I can never get my TSH supressed - even ON Cytomel.

It seems I may have been at a better place at the beginning at 125mcg. In all this jumping around, I've gained 20 pounds in 6 months. I'm miserable. Nothing helps. I'm in too much pain to work out, and clean eating does nothing. I'm just at a total loss here. My doctors are stumped / annoyed. I never expected treatment to be this complicated.

I've been at 150mcgs once again for three weeks now. I'm bloated, puffy, and uncomfortable all the time. My face looks like I'm wearing a fat suit. Then today, as an experiment, I took 125mcgs. Lo and behold, I'm not puffy, and I don't feel bloated. This has happened more than once. How could things possibly change that quickly?? Am I allergic to something in the higher dosages? Any insight or thoughts would be majorly appreciated.


----------

